# Australian migrating to Austria Via Golden Visa



## Nordsman26 (Jun 4, 2021)

Hello, I have a few questions about golden visas, I'm wanting to buy an Austrian Residency I know it's €40,000 and other requirements which I basically have down, Is the 40k a once off payment? is it once every year? tried to google a bit of it and do I have work hour restrictions? .. tried to google this but nothing really comes up of relevancy that makes a whole lot of sense 

<3 ciao


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Everything I have seen says that Austria doesn't have a "golden visa" for passive investments. This is typical of what I've seen online:



> * Austria* has no such passive *investor visa* programme but does offer a *citizenship by investment* option whereby foreign applicants invest actively in the Austrian economy. Such an investment must be significant, contribute to the economy and create jobs. The investment is typically a minimum of €10 million if injected directly into a business or €3 million as a contribution to the government development fund.


----------

